# Valentines Day



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

I know it is still about a week and a half away, but is anyone planning on sending Valentine Cards to anyone special?

I always send hubby one as it is also our wedding anniversary too. We have no plans, just a quiet day home.


----------



## bex123 (Feb 3, 2010)

yep , i always send him a card and mabey a little prezzie and tend to make a fuss of him ( coz i can be such a pain in the bum sometimes ) he deserves treating and i always cook his fav dinner steak and chips or what he calls propper man food and a big pudding of profiterolls with fresh cream and chocolate sauce ( i dont like so no probs with my bs )


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

i hav eno idea what we'll be doing. Probably get him a card and a little something, maybe we'll go out for din dins. It's my DDay too so yeah


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm hoping to still be at large (ie not in the dreaded hospital) so I can give my hubby his card in person!   (will be 33 weeks pregnant then, BP already climing, so not holding my breath!).  Do you think a new baby would be an acceptable valentines pressie?!  

Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww perfect twitchy lol

Well it is o/hs dads birthday on same day and we are combining the 2 and going for a meal.I always get him a card and he gets me one its usually on the afternoon of the 14th mind you lol


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> I'm hoping to still be at large (ie not in the dreaded hospital) so I can give my hubby his card in person!   (will be 33 weeks pregnant then, BP already climing, so not holding my breath!).  Do you think a new baby would be an acceptable valentines pressie?!
> 
> Hope everyone has fun!



I think a baby would be a perfect present. Whatever happens, I hope you enjoy the day and whenever baby comes, it will be an easy birth and a healthy baby.

My big boy was born on my dads birthday in July, so my dad was over the moon with that all those years ago.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in a new relationship, err kinda... Basically I would be if I wasn't about to be going to the other side of the world soon. So not sure what to do really and not sure if he will do anything!  He said he wasn't buying his family any presents at xmas, so I doubt he'll do anything for V day


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> I'm in a new relationship, err kinda... Basically I would be if I wasn't about to be going to the other side of the world soon. So not sure what to do really and not sure if he will do anything!  He said he wasn't buying his family any presents at xmas, so I doubt he'll do anything for V day



Whatever happens I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> I'm in a new relationship, err kinda... Basically I would be if I wasn't about to be going to the other side of the world soon. So not sure what to do really and not sure if he will do anything!  He said he wasn't buying his family any presents at xmas, so I doubt he'll do anything for V day



I suppose it's over between us then - I'm always the last to know! And bev had such hopes for us!


----------



## runner (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I suppose it's over between us then - I'm always the last to know! And bev had such hopes for us!



Aww, you never what results a secret valentine card may bring...


----------



## runner (Feb 3, 2010)

Will get OH a card (if I remember!) and maybe do special dinner.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I suppose it's over between us then - I'm always the last to know! And bev had such hopes for us!



I thught you were celebrating with Kate Bush, or has she let you down too?


----------



## runner (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no Caroline - Northe it a two-timer - no wonder he hasn't been doing much running lately!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

runner said:


> Oh no Caroline - Northe it a two-timer - no wonder he hasn't been doing much running lately!



Doesn't help when they are both called Kate (ie)!


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Whatever happens I hope you have a nice day.



Thanks Caroline, you too 



Northerner said:


> I suppose it's over between us then - I'm always the last to know! And bev had such hopes for us!



Well, I suppose it could depend on what present you get me...


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> Thanks Caroline, you too
> 
> Thank you, we will be celebrating 29 years of marriage...
> 
> Well, I suppose it could depend on what present you get me...



I'll have a quiet word, what do you fancy, something expensive or lots of little presents?


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'll have a quiet word, what do you fancy, something expensive or lots of little presents?



Lots of little ones please


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll get the other half a card, but we wont be doing anything special.  Cant remember the last time we went out - it's been years since we even went for a drink 

And I've never ever been to a restaurant with him, cor, that's a bit tragic considering I met him at 17 and I'm 33 in May!


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I'll get the other half a card, but we wont be doing anything special.  Cant remember the last time we went out - it's been years since we even went for a drink
> 
> And I've never ever been to a restaurant with him, cor, that's a bit tragic considering I met him at 17 and I'm 33 in May!



Oh. My. God. 

That is just worrying 

Demand to go to a restaurant! It's about time


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

well my wedding anniverary three days after so we tend just to give each other a card  on valentines day and then go out on our anniverary


----------



## runner (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to both Caroline and Twinne on your anniversaries.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Nothing here for the single lass. Although I believe Tom and I are both part of a FB group that imagines they'll either ignore it or get drunk on the day.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Nothing here for the single lass. Although I believe Tom and I are both part of a FB group that imagines they'll either ignore it or get drunk on the day.



Lol I expect I am too.

I will probably just end up getting drunk


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Nothing here for the single lass. Although I believe Tom and I are both part of a FB group that imagines they'll either ignore it or get drunk on the day.



ive been with my hubby for 22 years never married ...thank gosh.....and both will be joining the FB group above ......we have produced a universal card...tick box type of thing to cover all these events should we ever feel guilty enough to have to send.....
happy birthday.....
happy christmas....
happy easter......
happy mothers day.....
happy fathers day.....
happy valentines day....
other.....

template available on request


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can I see it AM? just for amusment value?


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> Can I see it AM? just for amusment value?



pm me with email and i'll have to get it from 'mothership' (main off line storage computer... very old....) so i sort tomorrow hahaa


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol cool, thanks!


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hubby and I are going to the pub tonight.  For the first time in about 2 or 3 years (we've been seperately with our respective mates, but whoever isn't out has the kids).  I actually got my sister to babysit (but ?10 says it's her partner that actually turns up, it always is).

I cant drink anything alcoholic, but just to get away from the kids together for a bit - whoohooo!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 4, 2010)

We will probably exchange cards but that will be it.  I can not stand the thought of going out to a restaurant with a whole load of other couples all trying to have a special night.  I would rather leave it a week and go out then.

The best valentines night I ever had was a trip to sing-a-longa Abba with a group of single friends.  Drinking, singing and laughing, and no couples in sight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

i agree with the not going out thing. we went out last year...and it was kinda poo. Much prefer a takeaway

or wait did we? i seem to remember the ps3 turning up that day


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

twinnie said:


> well my wedding anniverary three days after so we tend just to give each other a card  on valentines day and then go out on our anniverary



happy anniversary, how long have you been married?


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

Haven't thought yet. We are staying at her parents that weekend and i will be playing football on the day in Southampton. I really am an awful girlfriend!


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 4, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Hubby and I are going to the pub tonight.  For the first time in about 2 or 3 years (we've been seperately with our respective mates, but whoever isn't out has the kids).  I actually got my sister to babysit (but ?10 says it's her partner that actually turns up, it always is).



?10 it is, she's allegedly stuck on the phone with my other sister, so cant babysit


----------



## PhilT (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be on my own same as every other Valentines Day


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Nothing here for the single lass. Although I believe Tom and I are both part of a FB group that imagines they'll either ignore it or get drunk on the day.



Something along those lines. Where's my bottle of Port?


----------



## katie (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy V day everyone!

Let us know what you did for it.  Even if you sat in your room all day burning pictures of your ex and drinking vodka.

( no, I haven't ever done this haha! )


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well......got in from work at 08.30....waited until 10.00 to cook OH brekkie in bed (my tummy was rumbling by this stage!)....made littl'un marmite toast accompanied by little card (valentines for mummys little prince! lol)
....took brekkies upstairs...littl'un stayed asleep ....OH scoffed brekkie and opened card.....and now its 13.10......THEY'RE IN BED and Mrs ' don't worry about me family i'll just stay awake shall i' is sitting STILL waiting to go to bed!

Should i presume we WON'T get the dinner he promised to make later??? hahaha

If he does....good old ma will be conked out on sofa so he might have to shove it down my throat whiulst snoring and dreaming of choccies!


anyway Happy Valentines.......or if like me......Happy ' don't worry family i'll do bl**dy everything shall i ' Day!

xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 14, 2010)

shifted the rest of the soil probably only 20 barrels, had some porridge, attacked some ivy grrr! Had a brew, no card, inlaws down, wifey in bed with cold, about to go back outside to attack some more ivy, need lunch soon, but I fancy a hot bath. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Woke up this morning to the sound of someone singing 'It's me, Cathy, I've come home. Sooo co-o-o-old' outside the frosted window. Had no choice but to let the poor woman in - she was only dressed in some sort of Red Sonja outfit FGS! Soon got her warmed up though...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 14, 2010)

no presents or cards for the two of us. Rather just having an easy sunday with video games and cake.


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2010)

Woke to a card from son, who had made me a card at school and got one from the shop, waited for o/h to get up got card off him and he is cooking my fave meal for tea.


----------



## katie (Feb 15, 2010)

choccy72 -  It's so cute that you bought your 'little prince' a card, aww 

Rossi, that isn't very romantic, how long have you been married? Can't be that long surely 



Northerner said:


> Woke up this morning to the sound of someone singing 'It's me, Cathy, I've come home. Sooo co-o-o-old' outside the frosted window. Had no choice but to let the poor woman in - she was only dressed in some sort of Red Sonja outfit FGS! Soon got her warmed up though...



This fantasy is starting to worry me a bit now lol.  Great song to wake up to though, of course.

-------

I met my boyfriend at the pub (because we are classy like that) and he said he had a card at home but didn't want to bring it to the pub, because we know everyone there and they'd take the p*ss!!  Wasn't really expecting a card, aww, so I got him a funny one just in case   Then we got a taxi to town and he paid for dinner, whoop!

I wonder how Lou got on in the end...


----------



## katie (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh and, to Northe re tweet:  No he isn't coming, he's tied into his job + I think it would be a bad idea anyway as much as I would like him too.  And i'm def going.  This sunday, GAH!

Don't want to write too much on twitter incase i'm stalked


----------



## twinnie (Feb 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> happy anniversary, how long have you been married?



sorry caroline just seen this post we been married for 4 years on wednesday been together for 13


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 15, 2010)

katie said:


> choccy72 -  It's so cute that you bought your 'little prince' a card, aww
> 
> Rossi, that isn't very romantic, how long have you been married? Can't be that long surely
> 
> ...



Free meal! Well done you!

Me, I know well her folks were down, and I get the feeling I'm becoming tight! crap money issues! Still we're all good and it was kinda agreed not to do anything, we went down the pub in the end, folks in tow, was nice actually.

Yes Lou tell us all!

PS I think it's 7 years this year.


----------



## katie (Feb 17, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Free meal! Well done you!
> 
> Me, I know well her folks were down, and I get the feeling I'm becoming tight! crap money issues! Still we're all good and it was kinda agreed not to do anything, we went down the pub in the end, folks in tow, was nice actually.
> 
> ...



lol thanks, I was pretty pleased with the free meal 

Well it sounds like you had fun so that's good   Wow 7 years, you were quite a young'en then -23? 24?

No chance i'm getting married at this age


----------

